# Modello 1934 Grip Panels



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

Would post-war grips fit on a Modello 1934 from which the lanyard loop had been removed?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

i was not able to find any significant variants to the m1934/m1935 family of pistols, so my educated guess is that any newer grip for those pistols will fit.


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks, Ted.


----------

